
Making It Better: ASP.NET with Visual Basic 14 - thebouv
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/webdev/archive/2015/04/23/making-it-better-asp-net-with-visual-basic-14.aspx
======
bigdubs
It is unclear to me why msft is still investing in VB.net. C# is a better
mainline language; F# is a better bleeding edge language. VB.net seems like a
holdover from the ASP days, and honestly is riddled with issues (no
differentiation between assignment and equality, it's 2015 btw).

~~~
archon
Because a lot of businesses have codebases in VB. My company moved to C# for
new development long ago, but we still have maybe 20% of our codebase in VB.
It's not worth the time it would take to convert it, so it stays in VB. It's
nice that Microsoft continues to support VB for companies like mine where
being required to move to C# would cause a lot of problems for us.

~~~
bigdubs
Take binary. Open in IL Spy, switch language to C#. Done.

~~~
maximilianburke
And lose all code comments, revision control history, etc. Not to mention the
risk of doing that on a large scale.

~~~
bigdubs
I've done this before on a large scale (vb=>c#). You don't lose revision
control history, thats still in the history for the previous file. If you're
doing things in vb that can't be done in c# (there are a few things), you're
writing bad code.

The risk is greater in using bad technology / having legacy code.

------
bougiefever
What I don't like about VB.NET is that it makes knowledge of what namespace
you are in very difficult to determine. Such a basic and integral part of the
structure of large programs is a huge failure, IMO.

------
dr_bloodmoney
I've programmed VB3 to VB6 and then when .NET arrived, I unfortunately had to
do a few large apps in VB.NET. Let this fucking dog die. There's nothing
worthwhile in this language. MS originally was not planning on bringing the
retardedness in VB into .NET (I had access to pre-releases of it and message
boards where VB.NET was being discussed). A bunch of whiny cunts who no longer
matter in the world of programming at all, bitched and moaned about the poor
VB programmers who would be soooo confused, that MS conceded to their demands.

------
z3t4
I think the best BASIC version is vbScript. It has the cleanest syntax of all
programming languages and is very simple. I wish they would make something
like Node.JS but width vbScript. Promises could look like this:

CALL asyncFunction THEN callback

And make it easier to compile libraries and modules for it.

~~~
thebouv
I had to check to see if this was a new account and you were just trolling.
Not convinced you're still now. ;)

Admittedly I started with ASP (classic) back in the day with VBScript. But
that's precisely the reason I won't ever touch it again. I only see it now in
legacy sites and it is horrible to have to touch, imho that is.

~~~
z3t4
I've also seen some messy code in ASP-classic. But most is just stupidly
simple. And I like stupidly simple code. You can read and understand vbScript
code faster then you can enjoy a text fiction. You can pick up a random
guy/girl on the street and have him/her write vbScript within minutes. It's a
stupid little language, but still very high level. And can get things done.

------
junto
Please, for the love of god. Take Visual Basic outside and put a bullet
through its head. Why anyone would choose VB over C# is beyond my wildest
comprehension.

~~~
hyperliner
Why would you want to do that? When I was a student, I had this little old car
that never let me down. Then I made money and bought a new car. The old car
was still running fine, and another poor student wanted a car, so I gave it to
him for free. He said if the car is still running he would give it to another
poor student in 3 years. He did.

If I would have taken my car to the junk yard, what good would it have done?

~~~
gasping
Irrelevant analogy. The financial cost of choosing C# over VB is zero.

